# Anyone here Kno.....



## qwksilver61 (Sep 22, 2007)

Anyone in here ever train under the Renee Latosa system of Escrima?What do you think of the style? I know absolutely nothing about Escrima except that it is an awesome style of stick fighting.


----------



## lhommedieu (Sep 22, 2007)

Haven't trained in it.  Use to own some of the ESPY tape series, and I thought that the instruction there was solid and foundational.  I especially liked the "so what?" lesson - it meant a lot to me when I was beginning to train in the FMA's.  I haven't seen the later tapes that cover machete, staff, etc.  The tape on the machete will probably look very good in the context of the Serrada Stystem that Mr. Latosa studied.

http://espytv.com/escrima.htm

I think that you will find that it is an "old school," Stockton-based style.  Mr. Latosa trained under his father before going out on his own, which is always a plus.  The fact that he also trained under Leo Giron means that he added some largo mano to his practice as well.

I'd say that it is well worth a look at.


----------



## lefty eskrimador (Sep 23, 2007)

qwksilver61 said:


> Anyone in here ever train under the Renee Latosa system of Escrima?What do you think of the style? I know absolutely nothing about Escrima except that it is an awesome style of stick fighting.



Hi all,
Rene Latosa was a student at the Stockton Eskrima Academy, the first Eskrima academy open to the public (translation, open to all races), in the US, and was a partnership between Masters Angel Cabales (Serrada) and Max Sarmiento (Kadena De Mano).  Rene studied extensively with these two men, and also with Master Leo Giron (Larga Mano).  After he had been a student at the Stockton, CA. Academy for a while, he went in search of other Eskrima teachers, only to find, on a visit to his father's village in the Philippines, that his own father was a battle-proven Eskrima master.  Rene's system is very practical, and the man himself is highly talented and a very humble and genuine person.  I don't know Rene personally, but one of my teachers met him, and was most impressed with his system, and with Rene.
From what my teacher told me after attending a seminar that Guro Latosa gave in Michigan some years ago, time spent studying the Latosa system of Eskrima is time very well spent.

Bahala Na,

Kim


----------



## qwksilver61 (Sep 23, 2007)

A gracious thank you to the both of you!I have always believed that if you study an art you should also study it's origins. Just so happens my wife is Phllipina,still trying to decipher bahala na.I'll ask her when she gets back.
Thanks again,qwk61


----------



## lefty eskrimador (Sep 24, 2007)

qwksilver61 said:


> A gracious thank you to the both of you!I have always believed that if you study an art you should also study it's origins. Just so happens my wife is Phllipina,still trying to decipher bahala na.I'll ask her when she gets back.
> Thanks again,qwk61



Bahala Na..."come what may"...it was the battle cry of Leo Giron's squadron that battled Japanese invaders during WWII, and the name of his school in later years.  I always thought it stated the case of Eskrima very well.  Come what may, we are prepared.

Kim


----------



## geezer (Oct 21, 2007)

qwksilver61 said:


> Anyone in here ever train under the Renee Latosa system of Escrima?What do you think of the style? I know absolutely nothing about Escrima except that it is an awesome style of stick fighting.


I posted a response to this over on FMA Talk. Rene Latosa's system is called "Latosa Escrima Concepts" --google it and check out his webpage. Also there is an audio interview on the current issue of FMA Digest online. It's long, but gives some real insight into the man and what he's about.  His escrima is a reality-based system with no frills. It is direct, powerful, and it works. If you want real self defense with empty hands and weapons, definately look into this.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback,I'm attending a Wing Tzun / Renee Latosa Escrama seminar Nov.3rd. & 4th. can't wait.


----------



## geezer (Oct 25, 2007)

qwksilver61 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback,I'm attending a Wing Tzun / Renee Latosa Escrama seminar Nov.3rd. & 4th. can't wait.


Which seminar is that? No matter--You will get a lot out of it. Tell my Si-hing Emin and GM Latosa "hi" from Steve in Phoenix. I'm an old time WT and Escrima practioner with Leung Ting's group, but I say get past the politics, go for the best training you can get. These guys are awesome.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello Geezer,neither Siu Emin or GM Latosa were at the seminar.Sifu Michael Casey conducted the seminar.Hands on in your face,reality based stuff,not so traditional.Sadly only two people made a show for the Escrima,and my friends wife was sick so we ended up leaving after the first day.The training was right on,very rigorous.If I see either one of them next time I will say Hello for you.
Later.....:ultracool


----------

